# Fry Procedures??



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Im just wondering when i can step back the 2x daily water changes and move my fry to a larger tank with a better filter. They are somewhere between 1/4 and 1/2 inches. right now there are a whole lot more than i can count In a 29gallon aquarium.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

do you think there gonna get sucked up?

are they juvi's or are they still translucent? ''fry''


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

No i dont think they will get sucked up i just dont wanna move em to a bigger tank till i dont have to do water changes twice a day. Cause it will be alot harder to change the water so often in my 240. Some are still translucent and some arent it appears like some are growing alot faster than others even tho they all hatched at the same time


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I transfer mine when they are just over 1/2" (measuring from bottom of belly to the base of the dorsal). Otherwise you run into the problem of them getting sucked up by your filter.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

when can i stop the daily water changes?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> when can i stop the daily water changes?


 you can stop the daily water changes once they are in the other tank but make sure they are atleast a half inch. if you have good water parameters on the tank with the sponge filter right now and they are close to 1/2 inch they should be ok to just change the water every other day. once they gain some mass the fresh water can taper down alittle.

congrats dude


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info Nike. I think i need to move em into the bigger tank pretty soon tho cause they are thinning their numbers out rapidly by eating eachother im hoping with more space that will stop. Once they get to about 1 inch quite a few of them are taking a trip to the LFS. Im only planning on keeping about 15 of them and right now there are probably around 100-150 (just a guess they are too fast to count) of the little bastards in there. I already have a deal with the LFS for $4 store credit for each 1 incher.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh i forgot to mention that there are quite a few more tiny fry running around In the tank with the parents. It never fails now every time i do a water change they lay eggs. But i dont really wanna mess with any more fry so i have just been leaving them in with the parents. Do you think any of them will survive in with the parents?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i think the fry can survive if you have a cave with lots of plants surrounding the cave or rock.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Oh i forgot to mention that there are quite a few more tiny fry running around In the tank with the parents. It never fails now every time i do a water change they lay eggs. But i dont really wanna mess with any more fry so i have just been leaving them in with the parents. Do you think any of them will survive in with the parents?


 the longest i ever had fry last in the breeding tank, was almost a couple weeks they would just seem to vanish


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Well i finally got my first batch of babies moved into Tanks big enough for em to grow out a bit i i split em into 3 groups of 30-40 and put each group into their own 55gal. Ive started feeding my fry tiny pieces of beefheart i ran through the food processor. But they are still cannibalizing each other quite badly. Im figuring at this rate ill only have a few left by the time they get to 1inch. They mostly .25 - .5 inches.


----------

